# Tuning a 2008 3.5 Altima



## Demongriffon (Sep 26, 2014)

Alright so my friend told me to check this place out because he said you guys would be way more insightful than he.

I'm looking at some tune ups for my 2008 3.5 Altima sedan. What I was looking at right now was a new air intake, specifically the K&N Black Typhoon, as well as a Racingline y-pipe, a Borla cat-back exhaust, with a Borla either Thumper or Blowtorch muffler. My friend was saying I should skip the intake for now and get a header and exhaust tune up first. He also said I should look at other intakes because the Typhoon is a short ram.

What do you guys think? Which should I go with, and why? Also where are the best places around San Antonio to buy parts or get these parts installed?

-William


----------

